# Rehau vs Upanor vs crimp - which do you use?



## Johnny Canuck

Where I started the trade probably 80% if the guys use Upanor/Wirsbo with the expander. Rehau and Viega were used too and anyone using crimp and cinch rings were considered hacks. Where I am now most use crimp rings and I've heard some who love the cinch rings, but mainly homeowner types. I personally like the Upanor but it got me wondering what's "acceptable" and popular elsewhere.


----------



## The Dane

Up here in my area (north west Minnesota) it seems to be crimp rings and viegas press fittings. I have not seen or heard of many using the expanding method but I am under the impression that most find both methods acceptable but simply has a slight personal preference to one or another.


----------



## Johnny Canuck

Anyone use the cinch rings?


----------



## FRMA2Z

We use uponor for our big lines and if commercial specs pex lines. Got away from cinch rings to many failures


----------



## Master Mark

the expander uponor type of fitting is the absolute best

I would not trust any of the other stuff


----------



## plumbdrum

When I was in business I used wirsbo/upnor until one winter, a new construction job a week after installing, I put a test on the system and chased leaks for a couple of hours with a heat gun. I had used this product for a couple of years at that point with no issues until that brutally cold winter. After that I switched to Viega with no issues and no chasing leaks due to cold weather. And yes I kept the rings in my pocket and rotated the head on the tool.


----------



## nhmaster3015

It's like comparing garbage to trash.


----------



## Johnny Canuck

plumbdrum said:


> When I was in business I used wirsbo/upnor until one winter, a new construction job a week after installing, I put a test on the system and chased leaks for a couple of hours with a heat gun. I had used this product for a couple of years at that point with no issues until that brutally cold winter. After that I switched to Viega with no issues and no chasing leaks due to cold weather. And yes I kept the rings in my pocket and rotated the head on the tool.


I've heard of that with the manual tool but not the Milwaukee. Like I said its more of an opinion question - lived in one area where crimp was crap and Uponor was what pros used and Viega was just coming along for the big companies (too expensive for the smaller guys) Now I'm in an area where the opposite is considered to be true except for Viega. I don't know anyone using it here. I always liked Rehau but don't know if its practical here. 
I wonder how much of it is just what their masters used. 
How do the Viega fittings compare price wise to the others?


----------



## plumbdrum

It was the manual tool, the Milwaukee tool was not out yet. Either way hD great luck with Viega, loved Fostapex, it didn't look like spaghetti


----------



## wyrickmech

We use uponor only on residential. The great thing is you cannot forget to pinch or crimp it if you don't expand you can't put it together. Less problems down the road. Clinch rings have shown themselves to fail and crimp rings slide around and can get forgotten.


----------



## YoungApprentice

Copper or Uponor


----------



## OpenSights

I haven't heard of Uponor before, will have to look it up. I used the crimp rings for years until about 4 years ago when I was introduced to Rehau. I find Rehau can be a pain in the @55, but I have only seen two leaks in that time. Both, under close inspection it was due to the pex itself being damaged by a knife or something at the sleeve.

In my area there are only two plumbing companies, both small that use Everloc and only one supply house that carries it, and you better order ahead if you have a big job. Cost sucks, avalibility sucks, the savings are passed on to the customer, but, IMHO, a far less chance of a back call.


----------



## Johnny Canuck

I like Uponor but I haven't found a company here that stocks it.


----------



## paultheplumber1

We use the cinch clamps here. Only trouble we've had has been because of the brass alloy fittings we used for a bit, and an overused un calebrated ratchet crimp tool.


----------



## jeffreyplumber

nhmaster3015 said:


> It's like comparing garbage to trash.


 ha good one! Im kinda out of the loop .. Still running copper


----------



## stillaround

commercial specs now with pex gaining popularity....enjoy the uponor......viega is pricy but seems good....havent had a temp issue in florida........used a lot of crimp and agree it is slightly less reliable................i hope the black plastic uponor fittings hold up ....

in florida 25% or less requires copper....lot of cpvc still.......


----------

